# Bionic to GNex, worth it?



## sevron (Apr 14, 2012)

I'm being sent a GNex to replace my Bionic and just wondering if it's a good deal. I know all the dev behind the GNex, but I really didn't have any issues with my Bionic other than the bluetooth dropping every 10-15 seconds and 3g/4g being completely crap. Other than that, I loved the phone. Even tried the ICS leaks to see if that helped and they didn't. So, the GNex a decent phone? I've been seeing a lot of people getting bad units, just bad luck or what? I'm worried now.


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

I'm on the same GNex I got on launch day in December and haven't had an issue with it personally.


----------



## sevron (Apr 14, 2012)

Ah, ok. I'm just hoping it's not going to be worst than what I have now. But the dev behind the Bionic isn't no where near the GNex though, so maybe it'll be better.


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

I'd personally say you scored going from a Bionic to a GNex but thats my opinion haha.


----------



## sevron (Apr 14, 2012)

I basically called them ONCE today and told them my bluetooth was dropping every 10-15 seconds and reception was horrible up in the mountains while a dumb phone was perfect. I told them I was looking at the GNex and they said, it'll be there tomorrow. Was like a 5 minute call lols.

Must of looked up and saw I've had 4 LG Revo's, 4 Bionics and just went ahead with it lol.


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

Bionic is straight JUNK!!! (Edit: biggest let down in Android history) Galaxy Nexus is a hundred times better. Battery life is not as good, but GNex trumps Bionic in every other way possible. You definitely scored!

I still have a Bionic for sale if anyone wants it... My GF couldn't even put up with it...smh.


----------



## sevron (Apr 14, 2012)

Should I call them back once I get it and see what they can do about the battery and usb cable for the Bionic? Or should I of asked about that before they sent it. I don't know why I didn't ask about the battery, etc.


----------



## sublimaze (Nov 17, 2011)

GNex is definitely an upgrade from the Bionic as far as specs. However, there have been a number of Gnexes with radio issues, the majority of which seem to be refurbished units. People who got their Gnex on launch day have less problems. I'm not saying you should expect problems, but if you get a refurb, your chances of it being defective are greater.


----------



## sevron (Apr 14, 2012)

What about the recent JB radios that leaked, haven't they fixed some of those issues?


----------



## sublimaze (Nov 17, 2011)

sevron said:


> What about the recent JB radios that leaked, haven't they fixed some of those issues?


I don't think the people with constant signal drops have a software problem...I think it is hardware related. From what I've seen, the JB radios don't make much difference for those people.


----------



## MUTINOUS (Jul 11, 2012)

I can only laugh at this question. A Bionic to GNex is like going to bed with R2-D2 and waking up with Tricia Helfer as (Number Six) or Jeri Ryan as (seven of nine).


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

sevron said:


> I don't think the people with constant signal drops have a software problem...I think it is hardware related. From what I've seen, the JB radios don't make much difference for those people.


Multiple people have said after flashing the new radios they no longer had signal drop out constantly. So I'd personally flash them if you have signal issues. Doesn't hurt to try.


----------



## Spotmark (Jul 17, 2011)

The Bionic is a joke. It was Verizon's bastard child from the time it was released. You'll be so much happier with a Nexus.


----------



## sevron (Apr 14, 2012)

I'm not gonna know what to do with all the activity Behring the GNex now either, compared to the bionic lol.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using RootzWiki


----------



## iNate71 (Dec 28, 2011)

I promise you that you'll like the Nexus. My younger brother has the Bionic and he isn't crazy about it. He likes the phone, but hates the Development for it--including the locked bootloader. If that doesn't really bother you, then I guess it's not an issue. However, the screen on the Nexus is incredible; that is a definite upgrade, I assure you that.


----------



## Bryanjg0275 (Jul 10, 2012)

The only thing I miss from my bionic is the far superior battery life. Other than that the gnex has it beat in every other category.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sevron (Apr 14, 2012)

Got the phone today, guess what it is









An LG Revolution. The very first phone I had replaced 6 times for overheating, freezing up, etc. Apparently the rep didn't note that he was sending me an Nexus and so I had to spend an hour half on the phone with Verizon to get it sorted out and just why would they send a phone I've already called and had issues with 6 times again after sending an upgraded phone to me 4 times.

The only downside now is I've got to pay the $49.99 for an extended battery and cover for the GNex, which I guess is better than the $700 for the phone itself. Now, they told me my Bionic charger will work for the GNex, but I didn't ask about the USB cable just in case they put 2 and 2 together, but will I need to go buy a Samsung usb cable for connect it to the computer or will my Bionic one work? Is it as finicky as the Bionic was with having it's OWN unique cable or no?


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

sevron said:


> Got the phone today, guess what it is
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My stock Samsung cable broke so I'm using the Cable from my TBolt and it works fine.


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

sevron said:


> Got the phone today, guess what it is
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*dislike*

The charger will work, but will be slower. The Bionic charger puts out 800mAh, the Samsung charger puts out 1000mAh. I try to stick with what the manufacturer sends with the phone. Most will say it doesn't matter.


----------



## Spotmark (Jul 17, 2011)

I use a BB cable with my Nexus, when I'm at work.


----------



## rkuhldude77 (Nov 12, 2011)

I went from bionic to Gnex as well and I love the Nexus! Personally I feel that the battery life is about the same. I go all day with the stock battery on my jelly bean Gnex.
The Gnex will blow your mind! Is by far superior to the bionic


----------



## sevron (Apr 14, 2012)

brkshr said:


> *dislike*
> 
> The charger will work, but will be slower. The Bionic charger puts out 800mAh, the Samsung charger puts out 1000mAh. I try to stick with what the manufacturer sends with the phone. Most will say it doesn't matter.


Dislike what? The revolution or verizon lol.


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

sevron said:


> Dislike what? The revolution or verizon lol.


Haha, both actually! But mainly the revolution


----------



## sevron (Apr 14, 2012)

The revo was HORRIBLE.Very first android phone so I kinda let them talk me into it for some reason. I swear that thing got so hot you couldn't hold it after an hours use it seemed like. Glad it's away from me now.

To tell the truth, I almost took a hammer when I saw it in the box =/.


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

brkshr said:


> *dislike*
> 
> The charger will work, but will be slower. The Bionic charger puts out 800mAh, the Samsung charger puts out 1000mAh. I try to stick with what the manufacturer sends with the phone. Most will say it doesn't matter.


You're talking about the "brick" though not the cable.


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

Mustang302LX said:


> You're talking about the "brick" though not the cable.


You're right







I've got a bad habit of seeing usb cable & thinking charger cable. Maybe it's because I almost never connect my phones to my computer. Usually do stuff through wifi.

Thanks for the correction though!


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

brkshr said:


> You're right
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol I only really commented as I'm an electronics technician by trade so I saw that and my OCD went off haha. I use the stock wall plug but an HTC cable which still yields the same output.


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

Mustang302LX said:


> lol I only really commented as I'm an electronics technician by trade


Good to know! Guess who I'll be hitting up for electronics advice now


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

brkshr said:


> Good to know! Guess who I'll be hitting up for electronics advice now


*looks around* who?


----------



## cstrife999 (Aug 8, 2011)

Only the people who have bad handsets will complain. Other than the recent thread about who has a perfect nexus you won't hear about them. I went from a Bionic to the Gnex. The only thing that I will say is that if you have 4g LTE in your area you won't notice a difference in data speed. If you are in a 3g zone you may see a decrease like I did. In the end though it was worth it. Super smooth performance all around.


----------



## idefiler6 (Sep 3, 2011)

I've had both phones since their launch. Galaxy Nexus is much better feature wise and has a solid development community. Almost no one is devving for bionic anymore. I think the only thing bio has over the gnex is an HDMI out. Probably easy enough to work around.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

idefiler6 said:


> I've had both phones since their launch. Galaxy Nexus is much better feature wise and has a solid development community. Almost no one is devving for bionic anymore. I think the only thing bio has over the gnex is an HDMI out. Probably easy enough to work around.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Yeah MHL adapter.


----------



## sevron (Apr 14, 2012)

I'm in an 4g area, my Bionic though for some reason will not pick up the 4g to save it's life after my trip to the mountains, weird lol.

But I'm happy all I had to pay was the $50 for the battery and the GNex will be here tomorrow. Can't wait to start flashing it, just need to figure out what to use. I know I'm going for JB right off the bat as I love it on the Nexus 7.


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

sevron said:


> I'm in an 4g area, my Bionic though for some reason will not pick up the 4g to save it's life after my trip to the mountains, weird lol.
> 
> But I'm happy all I had to pay was the $50 for the battery and the GNex will be here tomorrow. Can't wait to start flashing it, just need to figure out what to use. I know I'm going for JB right off the bat as I love it on the Nexus 7.


DON'T USE A TOOLKIT TO UNLOCK/ROOT THE GNEX!!!! 

Use this: http://rootzwiki.com...nlock-and-root/

As far as ROM I suggest Euroskank CM10 but all depends on what exactly you want. CM10 offers more than enough for me and is fluid and stable as hell.


----------



## simonbarsinistr (Dec 23, 2011)

I have both, and the gnex is superior easily. There are bad gnex handsets that give their owners nothing but trouble, but I've never experienced that.

The bionic was dead in the water until recently. If you still own one, check out obsidian's stickied thread in the bionic section. I'm running leaked moto ics (proper kernel and all) with liquid on it. It's like the phone has been reborn. I have no data issues anymore.

Plus a kexec enabled safestrap is out and kexec roms (though still rough) are being released. The bionic is actually a lot of fun again.


----------



## cheeseisgood (Jun 8, 2012)

The Nexus is a far better phone. I've had both, and I won't be switching from GNex until the next one comes out.

The battery will come to you as well. If they're sending a kit, it will all be together, if not, two separate boxes.

And yes, the JB radios fixed the dropped signal issues for me. I had them since the day I got the phone and tried everything to fix them. The new radios were my last shot before calling in for a replacement, and they fixed the issue thankfully.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sevron (Apr 14, 2012)

cheeseisgood said:


> The Nexus is a far better phone. I've had both, and I won't be switching from GNex until the next one comes out.
> 
> The battery will come to you as well. If they're sending a kit, it will all be together, if not, two separate boxes.
> 
> ...


They said I had to get the battery since it was the 2nd upgrade. So I have the 2100 may battery.

And why not use a toolkit, just curious.

And I have the leaked ICS on the bionic.
Sent from my Nexus 7 using RootzWiki


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

sevron said:


> And why not use a toolkit, just curious.


Toolkits are pretty safe to use now. They have borked some phones though.

All in all, it's just good practice to know how to do some basic things on your phone using fastboot & adb. Unlocking the bootloader & rooting is pretty easy & it could help you understand what's going on if you ever run into problems with your phone. Then you're not trying to set up your computer for adb & figure out what the heck you're doing while you're in a panic/pinch.


----------



## sublimaze (Nov 17, 2011)

brkshr said:


> Toolkits are pretty safe to use now. They have borked some phones though. All in all, it's just good practice to know how to do some basic things on your phone using fastboot & adb. Unlocking the bootloader & rooting is pretty easy & it could help you understand what's going on if you ever run into problems with your phone. Then you're not trying to set up your computer for adb & figure out what the heck you're doing while you're in a panic/pinch.


Agreed. Toolkits are fine as long as you can use adb to get out of a bind, which is unlikely but can happen. But toolkits are not recommended for people new to the scene. They make it too easy, and if you aren't familiar with adb, you can find yourself up the creek without a paddle real fast.


----------



## sevron (Apr 14, 2012)

I've used abd and toolkits so they're both easy as long as you, you know, read right lol.


----------



## kdo23 (Dec 19, 2011)

BTW if you want to try the the sprint website was giving away extended batteries for 8 bucks with sales code battery1 or something. I saw a thread here or xda if you want more info but oweth a try. The door seemed to not work but Verizon or amazon has the door for another 3 bucks or something as well. Also you can fit the stock door but you will not get a flush close, as in a bump, but a secure close. It will also slightly help fitting a case on it.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Raverrevolution (Feb 23, 2012)

I went from launch day Bionic to Gnex a little more than a month ago and WOW!!! The Gnex BLOWS Bionic out of the water with dev support. It's so nice for once to have total control of your phone and know that 2 years down the line someone out there will probably still be making roms for us.

The biggest thing I miss from the Bionic is battery life. Gnex drains wayyyyy too fast after coming from the other phone. I used to be able to use my Bionic heavily and get more than a day worth of use, but the Gnex I'm lucky to even get through the end of the day. It seems like everytime I pick up the phone to check something it's drained about 5%.

That said I would rather have a fully customizable unlocked phone than a craptastic one with good battery life.


----------



## sevron (Apr 14, 2012)

Unlocked and rooting right now. I have the IMM76K build though, is that fine or should I of updated it first.


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

sevron said:


> Unlocked and rooting right now. I have the IMM76K build though, is that fine or should I of updated it first.


That is the latest official build. You can go ahead & flash a Jelly Bean ROM on top of that.


----------



## I Am Marino (Jul 14, 2011)

Very worth it.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sevron (Apr 14, 2012)

The build changed to IMM76Q on me for some reason lol. Oh well, I'm on the OTA JB leak right now.

Time to start tinkering and messing with a screen setup.


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

sevron said:


> The build changed to IMM76Q on me for some reason lol. Oh well, I'm on the OTA JB leak right now.


Interesting! Sounds like VZW is pushing it now, since you started with IMM76K. The only phones I've heard of that had IMM76Q, came with it from the factory or were refurbished. Google doesn't even have their factory images page updated with 'Q' yet.


----------



## sevron (Apr 14, 2012)

I never got an OTA though to install it. After I unlocked and rooted it was saying I had IMM76Q instead of K.


----------

